# Drass Anonimo Polluce



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

My most recent arrival was one that I was super excited about.

I did worry that once it landed i would discover that it was all just anticipation and the real thing would be a let down, all been there eh!

Well it's here. I am made up and shall try to describe how cool I think this is.

If I say Anonimo I would imagine the first thing that pops into most peoples minds would be bronze. Once you have those two the natural conclusion is Polluce. Now I've already a bronze Polluce and love it. It's certainly one of my favourite watches, for me the perfect size, neither to small nor too large.










However the latest arrival is another Polluce and with that I would imagine the reaction would be "aha, gone for the SS and rose gold eh?". Well no.

I've actually gone and bought a Drass. The seller had it up for ages. I watched and watched until finally it became too irresistible to pass up. Here's one of the sellers pics (without permission).










I think perhaps the Drass suffers from the being in the shadow of its more exotic siblings. Everyone seems to want a bronze. The two tone SS/Au is glorious. Who would want a plain vanilla SS version with those bad boys about. It also looks rather just steel in the sellers pics.

Well in person its brilliant. The Drass finish is very gunmetal in appearance, with a hint of submarine steel, Ti and ceramic thrown in. It's actually quite difficult to believe that at its base this case is SS.

Part of my mounting excitement was caused by reading up on the process.

So about Drass.

The origin of the name is due to a joint venture between Anonimo and Drass Galeazzi an Italian dive contractor and equipment manufacturer.

Here is an explanation shamelessly stolen from the net. I have also written to Anonimo for clarification for the upcoming Polluce DD article. The lines between Ox-Pro A, B and Drass are very fuzzy and I would like a better explanation on numbers models etc.

"Ox-pro is an oxidation process that turns the steel that we use black. In the late 90's and the beginning of this decade, we had many requests for a black case. We always held off because PVD was our only option, and our testing showed that PVD scratches off and is almost impossible to repair. Ox-pro is not 100% permanent either, but the wear of Oxpro is much more attractive. Rather than an uneven chip, Ox-pro wears in a planned manner, similar to Stone Washed Jeans. Over time it forms interesting patterns into the case.

Drass is the evolution of the Ox-pro process. It is similar to Ox-pro but is more durable and a harder treatment. Our Drass watches came out of improvements we made while making our Dino Zei San Marcos last year. This watch was designed for a unit of the Italian "Marines" called the San Marcos Brigade. Because this watch would have a military application, it required a harder treatment than the original ox-pro. Through this watch, Ox-pro B, a harder surface that gave a slightly scaled back color in between black and gray as achieved. We then entered into a relationship with a sophisticated diving manufacturer called Drass Galeazzi in which we made a commemorative watch for them based on achieving a titanium colored oxpro finish. A mix between Ox-Pro and the San Marco finish. While lighter in color than the the San Marco, and more resembling titanium, we were able to retain the harder substance. In fairness to Drass, the company that was the inspiration for the finish and which has a similar color to their diving equipment, we named the new finish Drass. Drass will have a similar wear pattern to the original Ox-Pro but because it is harder, the process of change will be slower. You can see Drass in many of our anniversary models as well as the Polluce and Wayfarer Drass."

The overall finish is typical Pollucey goodness, crisp and clean.

Funnily enough there's no crown wobble when unscrewed, unlike my bronze. I wonder if perhaps this was addressed for the production run as my bronze is pre prod.

Anyway here's a couple of pics, I am so loving this watch and would highly recommend it, too cool and rather stealthy.




























Cheers all

Andy


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That looks spot on. It's the first drass i've seen. I absolutely love the way the bronze Polluce looks. I can see why you'd want them both. Great contrast betwen the two.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

That is gorgeous. Congrats on alovely find.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very impressive Andy. Im keen to see one of these beasts in the metal. The Polluce was a really amazing watch for Anonimo as it catapulted the company ahead of it image to where it is today. It would be great to greab the range of these really. So wearable and well made. Good catch! 

I still love my Ss/Au... here it is again...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice, Andy. As you say, very cool :thumbup:

Thanks for the explanation behind the case material. I would love to see an Ox-Pro and a Drass side by side to see how much of a difference there really is in appearance.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Very nice, Andy. As you say, very cool :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the explanation behind the case material. I would love to see an Ox-Pro and a Drass side by side to see how much of a difference there really is in appearance.


 Cheers Rich,

yep the Ox-Pro seems much darker in comparison with an almost matte sooty appearance. Anyone out there got an Ox-Pro anything they can post a pic of? There was a lovely Hi-Dive up for sale somewhere the other week.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> Very impressive Andy. Im keen to see one of these beasts in the metal. The Polluce was a really amazing watch for Anonimo as it catapulted the company ahead of it image to where it is today. It would be great to greab the range of these really. So wearable and well made. Good catch!
> 
> I still love my Ss/Au... here it is again...


Yep the SS/Au is a beauty. It was seeing yours that kicked off my desire for Polluce in the first place! One day I must get one to complete my set. Hopefully you'll see the Drass soon, it is really cool in the flesh.

Anonimo watches really do have a sculpted look to them, it's extremely hard to describe but there is something unique to the quality of the case finishing.

cheers

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very very interesting Andy....

I cant wait to see it in a few years, this means you will have to wear it a lot to get it to weather in...

I love seeing innovative new stuff in new watches, makes for a nice change to see new techniques and case materials in a sea of sameness...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Interesting design, one of those watches that you're going to have to keep like Jason has already said to see how it ages...


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> That is gorgeous. Congrats on alovely find.


Seconded


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Very impressive Andy. Im keen to see one of these beasts in the metal. The Polluce was a really amazing watch for Anonimo as it catapulted the company ahead of it image to where it is today. It would be great to greab the range of these really. So wearable and well made. Good catch!
> ...


Cheers mate, I do so love mine  I actually saw another one at a local seller the other day. But its not for sale, its part of his collection.  Er competing the set... youd need a Steel on Bracelet model as well at least and maybe some of the other dials (orange, blue, grey)... could get expensive LOL

Cant wait to see the Drass in the summer 

I totally agree Anonimo has got it going on more so than many others, you do really need to wear one for it to hit home. I dont know many that have bought them and moved them on, most collectors have been keeping them, and rightly so...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Very, very nice, really do like these watches :inlove:

I think they'd be too big for me


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Superb, Andy :thumbsup: (and I must admit to having been very tempted by the bronze job)



minkle said:


> Very, very nice, really do like these watches :inlove:
> 
> I think they'd be too big for me


I thought that until I tried one - it was surprisingly comfortable, and at 42mm really wasn't OTT


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

foztex said:


> yep the Ox-Pro seems much darker in comparison with an almost matte sooty appearance. Anyone out there got an Ox-Pro anything they can post a pic of? There was a lovely Hi-Dive up for sale somewhere the other week.


Here you go.

Loving that Drass If i'd have seen that one up for sale I would have had to go for it


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I need one 

I could really see myself spending the money on one too (if i had it  )

Wrist shots anybody?


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Loking at the pics the drass finish looks to me like a bead blasted titanium case would look.

The Oxpro is obviouly a lot darker comparing the two. Would like to see them side by side.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

11oss said:


> Loking at the pics the drass finish looks to me like a bead blasted titanium case would look.
> 
> The Oxpro is obviouly a lot darker comparing the two. Would like to see them side by side.


Yes I got that impression too. The Ox-Pro is definitely darker, funnily enough Toshi's ceramic Italian is about the closest thing I've seen to the colour of Drass.

Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

minkle said:


> I need one
> 
> I could really see myself spending the money on one too (if i had it  )
> 
> Wrist shots anybody?


best I've got I am afraid mate.










I must do a new one.

Andy


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Fantastic mate :thumbsup:


----------

